# HR10-250 & Wired Adapters...



## charlestwaters (Dec 19, 2003)

I have one HR10-250 with a FA120 adapter on it. I need to get my other HR10-250 its own adapter. I have noticed these adapters are getting harder and harder to find.

Is anyone else using another adapter besides the FA120, or does anyone know of another adapter that will work!? I have another Netgear adapter that doesn't work, unfortunately, otherwise, I'd be using that one.

Thanx all!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

If you use The Zipper, according to its support thread, the HR-250 is compatible with:

product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2
product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB
product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB
product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
product 0846 1040 NETGEAR FA120
product 2001 1a00 D-Link DUB-E100
product 2001 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1
product 07d1 3c05 DUB-E100, revision B1 alternate vendor code


----------



## charlestwaters (Dec 19, 2003)

Thank you. I appreciate the response very much!


----------

